# Pro's or Con's on faceplate rings?



## SDB777 (May 2, 2014)

Can anyone tell me the pro's/con's of using faceplate rings that attach to a lathe chuck?

Was thinking the larger faceplates cost quite a bit. And the 'rings' being cheaper, might be better way to go?
(I think I had heard a 'rule' that the faceplate/tenon should be about 40% diameter of the outside of the bowl(read as the largest diameter of bowl)


Anyone having used these 'plates' had issues?


Scott (thinking about saving some cha-ching) B


----------



## hobbit-hut (May 2, 2014)

I have two types. So far only used them a few times. I like them as a time saver. The type on the right threads on and is one you wouldn't want to put in reverse on your lathe.


----------



## Schroedc (May 2, 2014)

I have a stack of the ones on the right as well and I like them because with a bunch of them, I can leave the plate attached to a roughed out piece while it dries out so it's much easier to center it back up when I go to finish it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SDB777 (May 2, 2014)

Is there any noticeable 'holding power' benefits? Or is there less 'holding power'?


Yes, my lathe does have a reverse...so I'd surely need to 'remember' to not go in that direction.






Scott (gonna need a new chuck too) B


----------



## hobbit-hut (May 2, 2014)

As to holding power I think the week point would be the screws. Use good quality. I haven't experienced anything come off yet.


----------



## SDB777 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks guys!

I like the idea of leaving the face plates on during drying. Just wanted to be sure they would stay in the chuck and on the timber.




Scott (guess another thing just got added) B

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 2, 2014)

hobbit-hut said:


> I have two types. So far only used them a few times. I like them as a time saver. The type on the right threads on and is one you wouldn't want to put in reverse on your lathe. View attachment 49979



Ya big tease.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 2, 2014)

hobbit-hut said:


> As to holding power I think the week point would be the screws. Use good quality. I haven't experienced anything come off yet.



Screws: don't use dry-wall screws, they are brittle and can snap at the least convenient moment (such as "when trying to stop the lathe quickly".)

Advice from Ernie Conover (among others) is to use sheet-metal screws -- they are straight-sided, unlike most wood screws (which taper). They retain most of their holding power even if they unscrew a little -- where woodscrews simply let go.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------

